# Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Evening Fellas.

I was discussing last night with one of our resident EPS' about some blends and tobacs I have that I am finding I don't personally care for the taste of. But I am sure some others will or do.

I feel the need to do a good deed and show some comradary here by dropping some nice sample bombs on a few fellas that are even newer to pipe smoking then I am.

These are all quality tobacs, I just tend to slide down the buy and try slope at times and I rather enjoy it. I do hope I can help some new guys work towards establishing what types of tobacs they might enjoy...

So.. 
Mr. "NEWERBIE" then me ... 
Here is the deal for your totally FREE sample bomb...

1) You must have fewer posts then me and at least one post made prior to this threads start-up must define you as a recent newbie pipe smoker.
2) Please post a reply here in this thread expressing why "YOU" should be someone to get bombed. Be sincere and honest please 
3) I can probably bomb (3) or more of you.. Depending on my stash levels. ( I will only mail to US residents for cost and ease of shipping purposes, I am :sorry:.. I hope you can all understand.. Equal respect to all of you.:hug: )
4) When I have (3) or more sincere replies that meet the minimal criteria above, I will seek council / advice from my EPS consultant(s) and pick the recipients based on what is read in your post.
5) I will then ask the selected recipients for a PM of their addresses .. and off to the Post Office with my tobacco box bombs I shall go. 
( Oh, You must be willing to provide me with your mailing address.. LOL)

*All shipping costs are ON me as well... :bounce:

Sound good? :woohoo:

Lets get some "targets" on my map then .. shall we? :target:

Submit your POST and enjoy the rest of the weekend.....opcorn:

Vin.. :banana:

(Simple Disclaimer: By participating in this fun tobacco "BOMB" (An undefined quantity of small samples of different types of pipe tobacco being mailed to YOU) event sponsored by the creator of this message - "Pinkfloydfan" . 
You affirm that you are "21" years of age or older or are of legal tobacco use age in your state and that you are legally permitted to receive a tobacco gift from another legal aged tobacco user.
(Please do not obtain tobacco for Minors .. Let them wait .. ) Thank you for your cooperation..


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Lay 'em to waste!


----------



## theshaw67 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Alright, I guess I'll start. I don't know whether I meet the previous post requirement, though. If I remember correctly my only post in this forum so far has been to ask whether or not it is possible to ghost a corncob pipe. I suspect the fact that I asked that question in the first place may well define me as a newb, but if you require an actual "I'm a newb" post, I'm afraid you'll need to read no further.

Why should you bomb me? Well, I've had a marked interest in trying pipes for several months now, but my status as a college student makes even this affordable hobby something of a budget strain. As such, I'd deeply appreciate the opportunity to sample some tobaccos without the guilt of spending my money on something I don't need (I much prefer the guilt of smoking another man's stash ). Oh, and mom hasn't sent me any snacks in far too long, so I guess this would be the next best thing.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

I think being Canadian is great just the same! Go get'em!


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

I have been smoking cigars for almost a year. Have had the urge to try a pipe for a while but only recently have I acted on it. I had been lurking around the pipe forum for awhile and finally decided to take the plunge. I have started 2 threads indicating that I am new to pipe smoking titled "Looking to try a pipe for the first time" and "Pipe separation question." I am really just looking to try as many different types of pipe tobacco as possible to figure out which I like without spending a fortune. I'd rather put most of my money towards my 1 year old son.

Even if you don't pick me thanks for being so generous and helping out a newbie. It's people like you who make this forum great.


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Red Newbie Standing By


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

I don't know if I'm newbie enough, but I figure I'll give it a shot. I've smoked off and on for a while, but don't get to smoke very often as I only have 2 pipes and very few tobaccos. Dan was kind enough to send me some samples (which have long since been smoked) but due to financial hardships, I have only gotten to try 2 tobaccos that were not sent to me from him. I love pipes but have a hard time affording any tobaccos. This currently means that I have less than half a tin of christmas cheer (the second tobacco I ever bought) and...well, that's it.
Whether I'm chosen or not, I do commend your generosity in doing this. Can't wait till I can do this stuff for my brothers of the leaf as well.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Some great newbies here! Go get 'em Vin!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Good on ya, Vin!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Good man, Vin. :thumb:


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

On another thread, I was reccomended to post here, because I was talking about trying pipes. So here it goes. I've been smoking cigars for about a year. A little more, but consistently for about a year. However, bad economy, whatever you want to call it, things change, finances change. I'm an Economics student at UT Dallas. I've gone from being a largely parent supported student to living on my own money, though I am still helped. This has lead to me to "re-evaluate" my spending.

The truth is, I've always thought pipes were neat. My grandfather had one, and I remember getting him a tobacco sampler once for christmas (well, my parents got it for him, but they said it was for me), and I could smell the smoke filling the room, and even at a young age...I thought it smelled wonderful. When I became old enough to legally smoke, I went for cigars, though, because I didn't know anyone who smoked a pipe, and it seemed daunting. Now, however, that I realize that money does not grow on trees, I'm a little less embarassed to break from the role of what I'm supposed to like.

I actually started thinking about it recently because I saw Sherlock Holmes, the new one...an amazing movie, by the way, but he has a very nice looking pipe in the movie. It made me realize...I didn't need to balance between buying a $5 cigar and not smoking. For $5, I could buy alot more tobacco than one smoke, and I could also try something new, and perhaps find something I like even more.

Couple that with the fact that my monthly "extraneous" spending including food after rent and utilities is a rather pathetic double digit number, and I almost thought I was going to have to give up smoking all together. I've been reading up on pipes, though, and I really like the idea. I can't know for sure if I like them until I try them, but I think I will.

I don't know if I deserve free tobacco, but that's my story. Been a member here for a while, and despite my low post count, I do visit alot...just usually lurk in the cigar forum. I'd be proud to call myself a pipe smoker.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*



PinkFloydFan said:


> ( Oh, You must be willing to provide me with your mailing address.. LOL)


----------



## theshaw67 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

A picture says three words...


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*



theshaw67 said:


> A picture says three words...


Did you mean 3 letters?

WTF? LOL

Vin


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Good Morning Folks 

Many thanks to those of you that replied.

** NO Further "Target" posts necessary for this bombing run please... **

Thank you to the EPS' and other members for your positive comments..
Much appreciated... All the members here are terrific.. 
That's what makes this forum the place to be.....

I wish I could send stuff to everyone deserving of some free tobacs, But for now.. I have 3 boxes and (3) is what I can get ready today.

In the interest of trying to be fair to everyone ..
The first 3 "sincere and honest" posters have been selected.. :target:

1) theshaw67 - :thumb:
2) GrEg NiCe - :thumb:
3) KBibbs - :thumb:

Please PM me your exact mailing addresses... oke:
Please make sure you personally will receive my small priority mail box at that address.

Brinson - I would love to send you a box too, you will be on top of the next bombing run list I do... But for now the 3 gents listed above are this weeks targets. I also noticed another fine forum member offered to send you some samples here - POST 
( PM me your address anyway.. I'll see what I can do later in the week for you ...if possible, after making up all the baggies and picking up more boxes. :wink: )

I will be trying to hit the Post office after work tommorrow. ( Monday) So, If I have your address by then, your package will go out .. If not.. yours will go later in the week or shortly after I recieve your PM. )

I'll keep you all posted on the exact ship out dates in this thread.. 
All of you Have a great day and God Bless.

I am off to Church Services Now.. 
ray: 
P.S. Let's keep all those affected by the terrible death and devistation in Haiti in our prayers, and remember to be thankful for our own daily gifts of health and safety.

Talk to you folks later 

Vin


----------



## theshaw67 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

I hope you guys will all excuse my terrible message board etiquette,


----------



## theshaw67 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

but I need ten posts


----------



## theshaw67 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

So I can send a PM


----------



## theshaw67 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Well, this is embarrassing, but could someone kindly fill me in on how to send a private message? I've looked all over the place and I can't figure it out. :dunno:


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*



theshaw67 said:


> Well, this is embarrassing, but could someone kindly fill me in on how to send a private message? I've looked all over the place and I can't figure it out. :dunno:


No embarrassment needed. 
Click my name over my picture in the post. You should be able to get a drop down menu to send me a PM.
or 
you could go to my profile page and find that option there. 

Don't forget to include your name along with the address I am shipping to.

Vin


----------



## theshaw67 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Vin, apparently I have to have 15 posts to send PMs to non-staffers. As I've had more than my fill of post-whoring, could I possibly email you my address instead?


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Good Afternoon All.

2 of 3 targets have PM'd me.. and the 3rd is working on it.
( theshaw67 - if you still can't PM me.. No Problems bro..
Here is my email - [email protected] 
Just let me know if you went that route , so I check my email today 

I PM'd all of you back... Please reply to the PM conversation if you can .. I just need a name to go along with the address for shipping 

All I can say fellas is ... These boxes are PACKED with goodies for you.
I also included some of my favorite tobacs , in the spirit of sharing the slippery side of the slope with you..
Let me know what ya think when you get them ..

These probably will go out Tuesday via USPS Priority mail ..
I forgot Monday is MLK Day... So, I think the PO is closed. 
If its open , I ship tomorrow. But, I my sons have no school tommorrow. So I bet its closed..

Daddy-O here still has to go to work however... :shock:

Vin :boxing:


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*



theshaw67 said:


> Vin, apparently I have to have 15 posts to send PMs to non-staffers. As I've had more than my fill of post-whoring, could I possibly email you my address instead?


I received your Email Mike.
I replied..

Keep an eye out in the next few days for your BOMB. 

Vin


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Good Afternoon Fellas 

Just an update - :target:

Track your boxes if needed.... USPS Priority Mail

1) theshaw67 - :thumb: 0307 0020 0000 4392 8662
2) GrEg NiCe - :thumb: 0307 0020 0000 4392 6064
3) KBibbs - :thumb: 0307 0020 0000 4392 6255

I hope you enjoy your packages fellas. :banana:
Let me know..

Vin


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Guess I should tell the family to be very careful the next few days...


----------



## mistahmojorisin (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Too funny its like Bahgdad here...


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*



GrEg NiCe said:


> Guess I should tell the family to be very careful the next few days...


No Sir.. your family is safe...
Family Safety is everyones concern here.. 
I have a family of my own.

You on the other hand... Dunno  Run for cover?
Ehh.. Just a small explosion.. with enjoyable bomb debris..

Vin.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*



mistahmojorisin said:


> Too funny its like Bahgdad here...


If they were Bombing in Bahgdad like we bomb here...
The world would be a better and calmer place.

Vin


----------



## Some Stupid Newbie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*



PinkFloydFan said:


> If they were Bombing in Bahgdad like we bomb here...
> The world would be a better and calmer place.
> 
> Vin


Pardner I don't know if the "good stuff" mixed with straight perique would calm those fellas down.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*



PinkFloydFan said:


> Good Afternoon Fellas
> 
> Just an update - :target:
> 
> ...


At the moment, not to complain or nothing, but my tracking number isn't showing anything...however, I'm confident that the bomb will arrive when the time is right. I have confidence in my BOTLs ipe: Still can't thank you enough for this


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*



PinkFloydFan said:


> If they were Bombing in Bahgdad like we bomb here...
> The world would be a better and calmer place.
> 
> Vin


To funny but I have to agree.

Yes I will be watching my back... I'm definitely looking foward to the debris though.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*



KBibbs said:


> At the moment, not to complain or nothing, but my tracking number isn't showing anything...however, I'm confident that the bomb will arrive when the time is right. I have confidence in my BOTLs ipe: Still can't thank you enough for this


Disregard this, it is now working...but I suppose you can still keep the thank you part in there


----------



## theshaw67 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

Hey Vin, my post count is still too low for non-staff PMs, so I'll just thank you here--and a big thanks it is! My package just came in today, and it was far more than I expected. I can't wait until I'm in a position to return the favor, as it was a huge encouragement to me as an uncertain newb. And best of all, it's 32 degrees today, so I think I'll be off to have myself a bowl shortly.

On another note, would you recommend that I get some mason jars or something to keep it in? I could see it lasting me several months, as I don't have a whole lot of free time.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*



theshaw67 said:


> Hey Vin, my post count is still too low for non-staff PMs, so I'll just thank you here--and a big thanks it is! My package just came in today, and it was far more than I expected. I can't wait until I'm in a position to return the favor, as it was a huge encouragement to me as an uncertain newb. And best of all, it's 32 degrees today, so I think I'll be off to have myself a bowl shortly.
> 
> On another note, would you recommend that I get some mason jars or something to keep it in? I could see it lasting me several months, as I don't have a whole lot of free time.


Alright! The first one hit!

I would recommend you get some mason jars, they're awesome.


----------



## theshaw67 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

How long would you say it'll keep in the plastic bags? Getting to Walmart can be a project sometimes.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*



theshaw67 said:


> Hey Vin, my post count is still too low for non-staff PMs, so I'll just thank you here--and a big thanks it is! My package just came in today, and it was far more than I expected. I can't wait until I'm in a position to return the favor, as it was a huge encouragement to me as an uncertain newb. And best of all, it's 32 degrees today, so I think I'll be off to have myself a bowl shortly.
> 
> On another note, would you recommend that I get some mason jars or something to keep it in? I could see it lasting me several months, as I don't have a whole lot of free time.


Excellent.. That makes 2 of you that recieved your bombs today..
Enjoy...

Thanks for the fun and allowing me to make another person happy today 

Not sure if you need to rebag any of that stuff. Mason jars are good, but probably overkill for the sample sizes I sent. 
Just keep as much air out of the baggies as possible and keeping them doubled bagged like I had them should do you fine. 
But storage options are endless.. LOL

I have some cheap-o Pint sixed plastic tupperware type disposable containers I picked up at the supermarket while pushing a cart for my wife. ( See them here, in the second row of pics ----> 6 for $2 or so) 
I keep a few of these in my upstairs office for intermediate storage.. They work fine.. and seal airtight.

Peace brother..

Vin


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Time to drop some "Sample" BOMB's on some "Newerbies" then Me.*

All bombs have hit their targets. Felt good.

Time to prepare for the next run.... 
I might go visit my pipeguy shop today.. I havent dropped in for a week or 2.

Maybe he got some new stuff in. LOL

Good piping fellas  and Have a great weekend.

Vin


----------

